# Teich auffüllen mit Regenwasser ?



## Günni123 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin ein Foren - Frischling und habe folgende Frage:

Kann ich meinen Wasserverlust im Teich mit Regenwasser aus einen Regentonne ausgleichen, auch wenn das Wasser schon einige Zeit gestanden hat, oder ist es besser Leitungswasser zu nehmen ?

Ich würde das Regenwasser gerne nutzen, da  die Tonne regelmäßig überläuft.

Danke, Günni


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich auffüllen mit Regenwasser ?*

Hallo
abgestandenes Regenwasser ist heutzutage meist die Beste Variante , 
wenn Du den KH Wert im Auge behälst  !

aber das sollte kein Problem sein.

Fakt ist  :
dem Regenwasser setzen keine Wasserwerke Phosphate zum Korrosionsschutz zu ,dass im Teich die herrlichsten Fadenalgen spriessen lässt .



mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich auffüllen mit Regenwasser ?*

Wasser mit weniger Zusätzen als Regenwasser wirst Du kaum bekommen ... und wenn die Tonne, wie Du schreibst, regelmässig überläuft, dürfte es wohl auch noch nicht zu alt sein.

Vielleicht freuen sich dann auch Deine Fische, sowieit vorhanden, über ein paar Mückenlarven, die so in den Teich gelangen ...


----------

